# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Czy to może być alergia na pomidory? Jak mogę sobie pomóc?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Od kilku lat zmagam się z uczuleniem. Uczulenie to występuje jedynie na skórze nóg (szczególnie uda - prawie całe, łydki mniej) pojawia się też w okolicach pach na ramieniu (ale tu mało - kilka plamek). To uczulenie wygląda jak pokrzywka, nie są to bąbelki tylko takie plamki czerwonej, czasami napuchniętej skóry, która mocno swędzi i jest szorstka. Byłam u wielu dermatologów i stosowałam wiele maści, jednak żadna z nich do końca nie rozwiązała mojego problemu. Wiem jedynie, że żadna z tych maści nie pomagała mi lepiej niż krem bambino z pantenolem. Gdy posmaruje tym kremem zmiany skórne, zaczyna mnie piec skóra, a następnego dnia  jest w lepszym stanie. Od roku mam podejrzenie, że przyczyną owej alergii(?) jest pomidor i wszystko co z nim związane. Nawet zjedzenie ketchupu powoduje u mnie te zmiany na skórze! Ba! Nawet ostatnio jadłam chipsy w których (jak się później okazało) był sproszkowany pomidor w przyprawach, i one też dały popalić moim nogom! Zauważyłam też że już kilka godzin po zjedzeniu czegoś pomidorowego zaczyna mnie swędzieć skóra w wyżej opisanych miejscach. Zauważyłam też że po uprawianiu sportu/prysznicu nasila się pieczenie! Jednak gdy np kroję pomidora, dotykam go rękami to na rękach nie widzę ani nie czuję żadnych objawów. Czy jest jakaś szansa wyleczenia się z tego? Czy mógłby mi ktoś coś doradzić? Albo czy mógłby mi ktoś polecić np jakąś przychodnię dermatologiczną w Krakowie? Chciałabym coś zrobić z tymi plamami na nogach, a jednocześnie chciałabym jeszcze kiedyś spróbować spaghetti bolognese bez obaw o moje zdrowie i wygląd! Pozdrawiam serdecznie i proszę o pomoc i rady! Ania

----------


## Nielucja

Polecam podejsc sposobami naturalnymi do alergii dobry w tym jest Naturopata jacek wikarski przyjmuje w alergikus

----------


## justysia_zgierz

Mogę śmiało polecić Wikarskiego Jacka jako doskonałego specjalistę holistycznego od Alergii. Pomógł mojej 3 miesięcznej córeczce z olbrzymimi problemami skórnymi oraz prawie całej mojej rodzinie w tym z problemami astmatycznymi. Metody ma doskonałe a co najwazniejsze naturalne bez leków a wyniki zdumiewające. Przyjmuje w Alergikus przy Ostrobramskiej

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Wszystko , co pani wymienia jako czynniki alergizujące , powoduje wzrost poziomu histaminy w organizmie.
To nie alergia tylko nietolerancja. Pomidor zawiera dużo histaminy a wysiłek powoduje silne uwalnianie jej w organizmie.
Konserwowane jedzenie (keczupy, przeciery w puszkach, transtłuszcze ....) sprzyjają wykwitom bo to też histamina . 
  To o czym marzy Pani by zjeść , to śmieciowe jedzenie dla ludzi.
W razie jakiś pytań kontakt przez nick
Pozdrawia Naturopata

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam podobnie i długo nie mogłam dośc do tego od czego może byc ta alergia. Moja mama namowiła mnie żebym poszła do  alergolog a dla dosłych bo moze na cos sie doczuliłam. Poszłam do oddziału Ledan i tam mieli   alergolog a i zrobili mi wszystkie potrzebne test.

----------


## ingas

ale gdyby to było uczulenie na pomidora to w testach coś by chyba wyszło...

----------

